# Gräser schneiden



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiss werden im Frühjahr die Gräser geschnitten, wann ist die beste Zeit? Soll man bis nach den Nachtfrösten warten? Was wird geschnitten? Und wie hoch über dem Wurzelwerk sollte man schneiden. Anbei Bilder der Gräser.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe sowohl schon mal im Oktober, als auch im Frühjahr geschnitten. Beides mal ohne Probleme. 

Dieses Jahr hab ich es gestern gemacht. Je nach Grass lasse ich 5-10 cm stehen. Also Radikalkur. Oft sind schon kleine grüne Triebe dazwischen.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Florian.

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich hatte auch schon gehört das man im Herbst noch nicht schneiden sollte, da es sonst je nach Pflanze und Härte des Winters zu Frostschäden kommen könnte.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Feb. 2017)

Ja das stimmt vielleicht auch bei einigen.
Aber Gräser die eher hoch wachsen, statt in die Breite, da kommt sowieso die Kälte unten ran.
Wenn du 100% Sicherheit willst, dann nicht im Herbst schneiden und noch zusätzlich mit irgendwas abdecken.

Je länger man wartet, desto größer werden den Frischen Triebe zwischen dem vertrockneten Zeug, wenn du dann schneidest, hat die Pflanze umsonst viel Kraft darein geschoben. Ok das ist nur meine Denkweise und sicher nicht Gärtnerlatein. Wie gesagt, hat beides bisher geklappt.


----------



## supmo1969 (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
habe bis jetzt immer im Herbst alles abgeschnitten, da im Frühjahr schon einiges an neuen Trieben der Schere zum Opfer viel. Bisher ohne Probleme. 
Schönen Rest-Sonntag


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2017)

supmo1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe bis jetzt immer im Herbst alles abgeschnitten, da im Frühjahr schon einiges an neuen Trieben der Schere zum Opfer viel.


Das mit den Trieben ist ja nicht so das Problem. Da habe ich lieber im Winter die Optik wenn dich zum Beispiel der Raureif an den Blättern ab setzt. Ich warte den einen angekündigten Frost jetzt noch mal ab. Besonders beim __ Pampasgras habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem zu frühen Schnitt gemacht.


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2017)

Beim Lampenputzer-Gras verhält sich das ähnlich,wie Totto beschrieben hat (Pampas-Gras).
Bei Segge, das Gras mit den leicht "gezackten Blättern" mit einen weißen Streifen in der Blattmitte ist eher unkomplizierter. Sie haben einen Wurzelstock und trocknen über der Erde zurück wie zB. __ Schilf. Bei Blattfall schneide ich sie dann, auch direkt im Winter mit einer Astschere.
Noch ein Tipp anbei: Wenn Du das Rohr durch einen Häcksler schickst, gibt es in 2-3 Jahren eine gute Erde.Im getrockneten Zustand halten sich die Stengel/Rohr auf alle Fälle ein Jahr, man muss also nicht jedes Jahr häckseln.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2017)

wir haben einige fast 10-jährige Lampenputzer im Garten stehen,
diese haben mittlerweile einen Durchmesser von 40 - 50 cm.
Im späteren Frühjahr, je nach Frost und Schnee in dem Jahr,
werden diese voluminösen Stauden mit der elektrischen Heckenschere auf ca. 25 cm runtergeschnitten,
ich halte die Staude zusammen, GöGa schneidet, klappt so sehr gut.
Das Schnittgut wird dann sofort in große Grünabfallsäcke verpackt, damit es nicht überall
durch den garten und in den Teich fliegt.
Die Neuaustriebe sieht man dann schon recht deutlich, werden durch die stehengelassenen Stümpfe
gut geschützt.... so werden unsere Lampenputzer jedes Jahr größer und breiter....


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns werden die Gräser auch erst nach Ende der Winterphase geschnitten. 
Ist bei uns oft Ende März Anfang April. 
Bis jetzt haben wir nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2017)

Mein __ Pampasgras brauche ich nie zu schneiden, es geht mir jeden Winter von alleine ein


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2017)

so gehts mir auch


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein __ Pampasgras brauche ich nie zu schneiden, es geht mir jeden Winter von alleine ein



Warum? Pampasgras ist doch eigentlich recht anspruchslos,.


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Warum? __ Pampasgras ist doch eigentlich recht anspruchslos,.



Ansprüche stellt meines ja auch nicht, es wird eingepflanzt, wächst stillvergnügt den gesamten Sommer vor sich hin, 
wird braun im Herbst, und ist im Frühjahr tot .
Ich binde es sogar im Herbst zusammen, damit es innen drin nicht zu naß wird. Ist ihm egal, stirb trotzdem.


----------



## wander-falke (9. Feb. 2017)

Ich schneide im Herbst ALLES ab. 
Dann __ fliegen dann die langen Grashalme nicht nach den Novemberstürmen im ganzen Garten und der Nachbarschaft rum......
Schön deutsch.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben im Vorgarten seit bestimmt schon 15 Jahren __ Pampasgras, das hatte ich das erstemal im Herbst geschnitten und ging im Winter ein. Kommt vielleicht auch auf den Winter, Feuchtigkeit usw. an.

@jolantha. 

lass doch mal deinen Boden untersuchen. Vielleicht kommt das Gras mit dem Boden nicht zurecht. Pampasgras mag trockenen sandigen Boden. Lehmböden und Staunässe sind nicht geeignet.


----------



## jolantha (10. Feb. 2017)

Roland, wir haben hier eigentlich* nur *Sandboden , aber ich pflanze mein __ Pampasgras immer an den Teichrand, kann natürlich sein,
daß es da mal ab und zu zu nass ist. 
Falls dieses Frühjahr noch was Grünes durchkommt, werde ich es mal umsetzen, weiter nach hinten.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## wander-falke (10. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wir haben im Vorgarten seit bestimmt schon 15 Jahren __ Pampasgras, das hatte ich das erstemal im Herbst geschnitten und ging im Winter ein. Kommt vielleicht auch auf den Winter, Feuchtigkeit usw. an.



Wenn das Gras noch vor dem Frost geschnitten wurde ist Feierabend. 
Dann kann man es gleich im Herbst ausgraben und wegwerfen.
Erst wenn die Frostperiode (bei mir in der Rheinebene) länger ist, (Bsp 2008/2009 und 2016/2017) , dannn frieren die sehr wasserhaltigen Stängel bis in den Wurzelbereich ein.
  Kurze Frost und Schneeperioden hält es ungeschnitten aus.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt das Gras mit dem Boden nicht zurecht. Pampasgras mag trockenen sandigen Boden. Lehmböden und Staunässe sind nicht geeignet.





Mein Pampasgras wächst/wuchs auf Lehmboden....


     

Ich 2017 aber noch Hoffnung da der Kern noch grün ist


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe mal bei Tante G nach __ Pampasgras geschaut und wo ich gesehen habe welches Gras das ist, viel mir gleich mein Nachbar ein denn er hatte rotes und weißes, ist auch wieder Jahre her.
Jedenfalls kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, das er jeden Winter einen Holzkasten über das Gras gestülpt hat. Viele Jahre kamen die Gräser immer und immer wieder.
D.h. er hat ein Dach gebaut, gegen die Nässe im Winter.
So etwas steht natürlich nicht im Internet und lässt dann Gärtner wie Anneeinfach verzweifeln!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Feb. 2017)

das hier wuchs bisher wie viele seiner Artgenossen gänzlich ohne Schutz und vollkommen ohne Pflege auf trockenstem Felsboden

(im Mittelmeerraum ist __ Pampasgras ein fürchterliches Unkraut da es sich über Selbstaussaaten sehr invasiv ausbreitet - mal schauen wann es in der Liste der invasiven nichteuropäischen Arten auftaucht und dann in der gesamten EU einem absoluten Haltungsverbot unterliegt)


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mal schauen wann es in der Liste der invasiven nichteuropäischen Arten auftaucht und dann in der gesamten EUeinem absoluten Haltungsverbot interliegt)



Bringt unsere EU bestimmt fertig. Siehe verschiedene Wasserpflanzen. 
Aber vielleicht ist der Klimawandel schneller und es bleibt wärmer und trockener im Winter. 
Bei uns wächst das __ Pampasgras 2-3 Jahre wenn es im Herbst nicht abgeschnitten wird. Danach wird das Wachstum immer kümmerlicher.


----------



## jolantha (11. Feb. 2017)

Wenn meins wirklich nicht wiederkommt, hole ich mir etwas Anderes


----------



## marcus18488 (12. Feb. 2017)

Hab auch schon gedacht, dass ich anderes "Gras" Pflanze


----------



## mani2 (12. Feb. 2017)

Hatte 2015 rosa __ Pampasgras gepflanzt,ist übern Sommer auch gut gewachsen.
Zurückgeschnitten habe ich es nicht,wird so empfohlen.
Ist mir leider im Winter eingegangen,das mit den Winterschutz hatte ich wohl überlesen.
Wohne hier in Nordbayern in einer frostigeren Gegend wo das wohl nötig ist.
Letztes Jahr erneut gepflanzt und im Herbst die Halme umgebogen und zusammengebunden damits flacher wird.
Dann gut Reisig drüber,oben drauf einen großen Mörtelkübel und noch mal Reisig drum rum.
Hat hier gut Schnee gegeben,damit noch ordentlich zugedeckt.
Mehr Aufwand möchte ich da nicht betreiben,hoffe mal das sie den diesjährigen kalten Winter überstehen werden.
Sonst wars das mit den rosa Pampasgras.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon gedacht, dass ich anderes "Gras" Pflanze



lass dich nicht dabei erwischen.


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Feb. 2017)

Ich denk dabei an industriehanf


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ich denk dabei an industriehanf


Ach du willst gleich eine ganze Industrie daraus machen. Heftig!


----------



## Lion (15. Feb. 2017)

Ich schneide Pflanzen die außerhalb vom Wasser stehen erst im Frühjahr runter, da diese
auch im Winter durch Frost, Schnee oder Sonneneinstrahlung eine schöne Dekoration sind.
Bei Pflanzen im Wasser würde ich dieses auch gerne so händeln, habe dieses aber für
die __ Frösche die im Frühjahr kommen, also um diese dann nicht zu stören, auf dem Herbst verlegt.


----------



## laolamia (16. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (im Mittelmeerraum ist __ Pampasgras ein fürchterliches Unkraut da es sich über Selbstaussaaten sehr invasiv ausbreitet - mal schauen wann es in der Liste der invasiven nichteuropäischen Arten auftaucht und dann in der gesamten EU einem absoluten Haltungsverbot unterliegt)



dann gibt es Stallpflicht für das Gras


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Pflanzenfreunde!
Und zwar, wurde die letzten Tage im Teich gewerkelt und die neue Filtertechnik installiert.

Leider wurden die Wasserschwertlilien im Flachbereich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und umgeknickt. Sie werden sich wohl nicht mehr von alleine aufstellen können.. 

Wenn ich diese jetzt nochmal unten abschneide, wachsen die zeitig wieder hoch?
Würde es reichen diese nur an der Abknickstelle abzuschneiden, oder komplett wieder unten?

Falls es hilfreich ist, Wassertemperatur beträgt 18 Grad +


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2017)

[QUOTE="Alfii147, post: 552177, 

Leider wurden die Wasserschwertlilien im Flachbereich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und umgeknickt. Sie werden sich wohl nicht mehr von alleine aufstellen 

Lass sie so die treiben nach.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Apr. 2017)

Ja aber dann treiben mi die abgeknickten Halme alle auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Dies möchte ich eigentlich nicht, erst Recht nicht von dem einem Schilff, hat ja eine Länge von gut über 1 Meter.

Deswegen ja die Frage, ob ich es abschneiden kann & ob es dann wieder kommt.
Ansonsten muss ich es rausschmeißen .. was ich derzeit eigentlich noch nicht möchte.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2017)

Unter der Abknickstelle abschneiden. Sollte wieder durch treiben.


----------

